# Cleaned the Dark Room out



## ohmen (Feb 20, 2011)

I cleaned out my Uncles dark room. What I'd like to do is find someone local to pick all this stuff up (SF bay area). What do you think would be a good asking price for the whole ball of wax. Not trying to maximize profit. Just a good deal for buyer and seller.






If I still have your attention  here is the detailed list.

· Beseler Model 45M Enlarger. Triangular frame mounted on a wood base.
· 3 Negative carriers.
· 3 lenses:           Voss 50mm f/3.5 lens w/cap
                        Wollensak 90mm f/4.5 Enlarging Raptar lens
                        Kodak 135mm f/4.5 Projection Anastigmat lens w/cap
· Saunders SLIMTRACK 4-bladed Center-Masking Enlarging Easel 11x14 new in box
· 2 Saunders SUPER_PROOFERs
· DialMaster Easel 12x15
· 4 Speed-EZ-EL Easels
· Simmon Omega Audible Repeating Timer
· StaticMaster 3 brush w/box and directions
· StaticMaster 1 brush w/box
· Retractable brass tube brush
· American Beauty Automatic Rapid Mounter
· 7 ½ Rubber roller, Cast Iron handle
· Paterson Tank System 4 for 35mm & 126 films 10oz.
· Scoponet w/box
· 2 Lewco Dodgette sets
· Hudson Photograph film proofer
· 5 metal tongs
· Set of 3 Bamboo tongs
· Kodak water gun w/rubber roller and hose ?
· Richard Print Washer
· 2 Black Ace hard rubber developer trays 18x15
· 6 red,white,and blue Yankee Agitray developer trays 11x14
· 3 tan Sears Tower developer trays 8x10
· 2 plastic funnels
· Glass 16oz. measuring cup
· Glass 4oz. measuring cup Eastman Kodak embossed
· Pyrex 8oz. measuring cup
· Glass Bakers Analyzed Reagents Fine Chemicals 1 gal. bottle
· Minolta A5 camera
· Kodak Brownie Hawkeye camera
· Kodak Vest Pocket Autpgraphic 1915
· 4 boxes glass slide mounts
· 2 thermometers, Weston and TEL-TRU
· 2 rolls photographic tape
· Neg-A-Chart
· Kodak Projection Print Scale
· Zone Pocket Computer
· 2 Rulers, 2 Triangles
· Rubber bulb
· 2 boxes vinyl corners
· Laundry reel
· Clamp light
· 3 unknown metal racks
· Red rubber hose
· 2 packs of 50 Glassine envelopes strips of 6 35mm
· Bag of film
· Boxes of paper
· Envelopes of paper and misc..
· Photo Lab Index LifeTime 24th Edition book
· 24 photography and darkroom books
· 3 Smith and Victor lamps

*CHCHEMICALS*

· 1 Kodak T-MAX 100 Direct Positive Film Developing Outfit to make 1 qt.
· 1 Kodak Microdol-X 502grams
· 2 Kodak Microdol-X developer 4.25oz.
· 3 Kodak fixer 6oz.
· 1 Kodak Dektol developer 9.5oz.
· 4 Kodak Developer D-76 3.5oz.
· 3 Kodak hypo clearing agent 4.25oz.
· 1 Kodak Direct Positive Film Developing Kit for 1 qt.
· Kodak Potassium Alum 5 Lbs. about ½ full
· Kodak Boric Acid 5 Lbs. almost full
· Kodak Sodium Sulfite 5 Lbs. full
· Kodak Sodium Carbonate 1 Lb ½ full
· Kodak Potassium Bromide 1 Lb ½ full
· Kodak Sodium Bisulfite 1 Lb ½ full
· Kodak Potassium Ferricyanide 1 Lb. ¾ full
· Kodak Sodium Sulfite 1 Lb almost empty
· Delta 1 Datatainer 1 gal. ¾ full
· Kodak TMAX developer makes 1 gal. full
· 2 Kodak 28% Acetic Acid 1 pt. almost full
· Kodak Indicator stop bath 1 pt. ¾ full
· Kodak Film Cleaner 4 oz. full
· Edwal Hypo-Chek tests all fixers 800 tests ½ full
· Kodak Rapid Selenium Toner 8oz. full
· Ethol paper developer single mix makes 1 qt. full
· Ethol paper developer single mix makes 1 gal. full
· Acufine film developer single mix makes 32oz. full
· 9 32oz. datatainer containers. Some empty some not.

Thanks for any guidance you may have. Here is a link to detailed pictures: Dark Room - a set on Flickr


----------



## ScotA (Feb 20, 2011)

oops I messed up and posted with the wrong account.Ohmen and Scota are both me. I had a problem registering and tried two different times Oh well, anyway I guess I will put it up on Craigslist for 450 and hope someone will see it who can use this stuff.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ask $100 for the entire lot, minus the bike.


----------

